# New Piranhas



## BrandNew (Mar 8, 2005)

Today i went and got 4 more piranhas to increase my shoal from 5 - 9. Even tho the newbies are only small the shoal looks alot more impressive. They all seem to be alot more confident too.









i will post some pics of the shoal ASAP


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

congrats, i hope you have a big tank.


----------



## darby (Apr 28, 2005)

right on


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

just for curiousitys sake, did you just add them or did you re-arrange tank etc first? i will be looking at getting 2-3 more in a few months and just thinking ahead really.


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

tweekie said:


> just for curiousitys sake, did you just add them or did you re-arrange tank etc first? i will be looking at getting 2-3 more in a few months and just thinking ahead really.
> [snapback]1051168[/snapback]​


Good thinking batman! Your better off doing a bit of aqua-scaping before adding them in, then its a New tank for everyone. I Learnt that the hard way


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

Did you pick rbp's or something else? What size tank are they in? Congrats on the pick up.


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 8, 2005)

Aquascaping wise. I took everything out of my tank. Going for the minamilst look









I just got Rb's. At the moment they are in a 40g. I've just started cycling my 200g. They should be in there asap. The new little ones are getting a bit of sh*t from the bigger guys but they seem to know now, who you shouldn't fin nip


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

200g w 9 pygos = awesome







pleas post pics as soon as they are in there new amazon


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

i got a 7-7.7"piraya 7"caribe 6.5"tern and 6"wild red in a 55


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

PuffPiff said:


> i got a 7-7.7"piraya 7"caribe 6.5"tern and 6"wild red in a 55
> [snapback]1052193[/snapback]​


nice combo -- can we see a pic?


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 8, 2005)

Elongatus cockus said:


> PuffPiff said:
> 
> 
> > i got a 7-7.7"piraya 7"caribe 6.5"tern and 6"wild red in a 55
> ...


I second that!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

sweet dude, wheres the pictures???...........


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Have fun with the new fish. I hope that they do good, I'm sure that they will. Please post pics as soon as possible.








~Taylor~


----------

